# Trading Series 5 for Series 1-5!!



## lovelywish (Oct 25, 2021)

**~[Hello my lovely beings]~**
Thank you for stopping by my thread. I'm in the hunt to complete Series 1-4, Welcome Amiibo, and Series 5 cards.

*Only accepting mint condition cards and must be NA. *Will do the same in regards to only sending mint cards and NA.

Take this time to read what I'm looking for and what I have to offer.

Looking for: Series 1
034 - Kiki

Looking for: Series 2
170 - Ruby

Looking for: Series 3
218 - Lily*
236 - Freckles (Received)
252 - Merry
258 - Daisy
272 - Skye*
274 - Flora 

Looking for: Series 4
333 - Lolly* (Received)
344 - Rudy (Received)
364 - Zucker
361 - Purrl (Received)
373 - Pompom (Received)
382 - Lobo*

Looking for: WA (Will consider trading multiple for these)
01 - Vivian
10 - Sylvana
14 - Ketchup*
17 - Ursula 
19 - Maddie
33 - Ellie
41 - Norma
46 - Dobie* (Received)
50 - Tasha*

Looking for: Series 5
SHINO, NIKO, and WARDELL!! My last ones for my collection ❤

For the sake of time, these are not in chronological order but on popularity. You will see the following names listed below.
*Note: Keep in mind that for Marshal I’m prioritizing Lolly’s card or WA cards.*

Offering:
Marshal x2 (2/2 Sent/Received)
Erik
Pietro
Diana (Sent/Received)
Poppy (Sent/Received)
Genji (Sold through Mercari)
Cookie (Sold through Mercari)
Ribbot (Sold through Mercari)
Tangy (Sold through Mercari)
Tia (Pending)
Rosie (Pending)
Static (Sold through Mercari)
Rocket
Pecan
Agnes
Gabi
O'Hare
Tom
Pango x2
Jaques
Cobb x2
Nana
Victoria
Hazel
Croque

- Series 5 for trade -
Faith x1
Quinn x1
Judy x 2
Marlo x2
Zoe x2
Azalea x2
Chadwick x2
Megan x1
Audie x1
Cephalobot x1
Frett x1

YOU made it to the end!! Congrats! Any questions regarding this post, feel free to comment or DM. Cards will be shipped with extra care, Toploader included.

Thank you and have a lovely rest of your day.~​

	Post automatically merged: Oct 25, 2021

Bump first post!


----------



## Cixelsyd (Oct 25, 2021)

I have Rudy, Pompom, and Melba. I would trade for Tia, Rosie, and Poppy. Let me know if interested.


----------



## lovelywish (Oct 26, 2021)

Cixelsyd said:


> I have Rudy, Pompom, and Melba. I would trade for Tia, Rosie, and Poppy. Let me know if interested.


I can do that, I'll dm you!


----------



## Brianstorm (Oct 27, 2021)

Sent you a pm!


----------



## zumhaus (Oct 27, 2021)

PM sent!


----------



## lovelywish (Nov 6, 2021)

Bump! Help me get series 5 cards


----------



## lovelywish (Nov 7, 2021)

Bump


----------



## MrAwesomeV5 (Nov 7, 2021)

I DM'd you


----------



## castanetislander (Nov 7, 2021)

I have Sherb and I'd trade him for Genji and Static if you have them!


----------



## lovelywish (Nov 14, 2021)

Bump! I have series 5 for trade and lots of dupes!!

	Post automatically merged: Nov 14, 2021

- Series 5 for trade -
Faith x1
Quinn x1
Judy x 2
Marlo x2
Zoe x2
Azalea x2
Chadwick x2
Megan x1
Audie x1
Cephalobot x1
Frett x1


----------



## lovelywish (Nov 15, 2021)

Bop! <3


----------



## Blueskyy (Nov 15, 2021)

I’m going to on you but I have Shino if you need her!


----------

